# Portugal Embassy - Kuwait



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

does anyone know where is the portugal embassy in kuwait. 

I need one document to be attested by the portugal embassy in kuwait.

someone kindly help

regards,
thaddeus
dubai
uae


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Thread moved to the forum that covers Kuwait.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Actually, according to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there is NO Portuguese Embassy in Kuwait.

You're going to have to find another way.


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> Actually, according to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, there is NO Portuguese Embassy in Kuwait.
> 
> You're going to have to find another way.


Hi - thanks alot - in that case where do i get the attestation done - The Document is my wife's birth certificate who is born in kuwait.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

thaddeus.fernandes said:


> Hi - thanks alot - in that case where do i get the attestation done - The Document is my wife's birth certificate who is born in kuwait.


And your wife is a national of...?


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> And your wife is a national of...?


india


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

So by that virtue it would logically be an Indian issued document, thus would it not be normal for an Indian birth certificate to be attested as a true document by the Indian Embassy.

I can't see how a Portuguese Embassy, were there to be one, be able to attest to the veracity of a document issued by another country.


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> So by that virtue it would logically be an Indian issued document, thus would it not be normal for an Indian birth certificate to be attested as a true document by the Indian Embassy.
> 
> I can't see how a Portuguese Embassy, were there to be one, be able to attest to the veracity of a document issued by another country.


the doc is already attested by indian embassy from kuwait. 

We are in process of applying for her Portuguese nationality by virtue of being a spouse of portuguese citizen. 

the port consulate in Abu dhabi wants her birth cert to be attested by the portugal consulate in the country where she was born (in this case kuwait as she is born in kuwait)


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

thaddeus.fernandes said:


> the doc is already attested by indian embassy from kuwait.
> 
> We are in process of applying for her Portuguese nationality by virtue of being a spouse of portuguese citizen.
> 
> the port consulate in Abu dhabi wants her birth cert to be attested by the portugal consulate in the country where she was born (in this case kuwait as she is born in kuwait)


OK, that makes sense.

However, as there is no PT Embassy there, you should approach the Consulate in Abu Dhabi and ask them how you're expected to do that when they don't have their own Embassy/Consulate there.

It is possible that another Country's Embassy would look after the immediate needs of Portuguese in Kuwait - but I doubt very much that a third country Embassy would attest documents on behalf of Portugal.

I suspect that you'll be referred to the Portuguese Embassy in Saudi Arabia which is probably the one responsible for handling Kuwait's affairs.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Kuwait*

Hope this information helps. The staff in Abu Dhabi should be aware there is no consulate in Kuwait


----------

